# Steady rests...the "dog drive" ???



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

My last forum post on torsion twist spurred some googleing about steady rests.

I came across this interesting article that introduced me to the dog drive.

Thought I'd share.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's neat.
Thanks for the link to the article, too!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Pete thanks for the link and article, learned a lot.

Made a steady rest from wood similar to one shown at top of page of Jon Siegel's article from plan in Ernie Conover's, "The Lathe Book.," using wedges top and bottom. Ernie has revised that book so not sure if still illustrated in new edition.

The notch cut had 75-degree contact with wood as illustrated in Siegel's article. Guess should have used wider wood like pine 2×4 instead of ¾" oak. Remember taking forever to remove burn marks where wood rubbed against steady rest. Cheap to make and worked well.

I am not happy with my homemade skateboard wheel steady rest, thanks to the article now know why. Think can improve my design to make work better.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Bill,
I actually loved the steady I made for my old Craftsman lathe.
The entire thing was from scraps…even the Rollerblade wheels were used.
And I plan on making one for the Powermatic for those loooong bedposts on my worklist for the Boss…err Wife.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Pete, looks good maybe with few modifications can make it fit your Powermatic.

I have similar design with rollerblade wheels. Want to make something like Oneway steady.


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Bill,
I thought about modifying the Craftsman rest, but the design was a little cumbersome (insufficient clearance for anything more than spindles without dismounting the blanks).
Been looking and like the idea of removing part of the rest for mounting/dismounting, and for 2 axis support only.
Will post what I come up with.

I've got TONS of plywood scraps to play with.
And here's a picture of a couple of my first attempts…

The bed frame approach…









The corner bracket approach…









Btw…the cane is Curly Morare.

enjoy,
Pete


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The dog drive looks like a great solution.


----------

